# BT Raven 6.0???



## aramis (22. November 2004)

Weiß jemand was von nem Raven 6.0?
Hier hat mal einer was in der Richtung gesagt, eher so nebenbei. Im OT-Forum kommt die Zeichenfolge auch nur einmal vor. Nicht sehr hilfreich...
Also was da jemand was? Immer her mit den Infos!!!


----------



## Levelboss (22. November 2004)

Sehr lang, 1115mm, glaube ich.
Scheibenbremsaufnahme ähnlich wie Brisa.
Mehr weiss ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (22. November 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr lang, 1115mm, glaube ich.
> Scheibenbremsaufnahme ähnlich wie Brisa.
> Mehr weiss ich leider noch nicht.



na dann is das ja genau datt richtige für unsern hochgewachsenen aramis


----------



## Cryo-Cube (23. November 2004)

wollten die nicht auch noch nen street/urban trial Rahmen machen.


----------



## Levelboss (23. November 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> na dann is das ja genau datt richtige für unsern hochgewachsenen aramis



Wenn man den Vorbau nach hinten dreht, passt es


----------



## Levelboss (23. November 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> wollten die nicht auch noch nen street/urban trial Rahmen machen.



Keine Ahnung, was aus dem Urban 4.0 geworden ist.
War wahrscheinlich nur ein Prototyp.


----------



## aramis (23. November 2004)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> na dann is das ja genau datt richtige für unsern hochgewachsenen aramis



 

@Cryo: Das mit dem Street-Rahmen, weißte das sicher? Wenn der die CS-Länge vom 5.0 hat und bissl kürzer im WB ist (so 1065), wäre das ja optimalstens.


----------



## MrTrial (23. November 2004)

Es dauert noch ne Weile bis der 6.0 kommt!


----------



## locdog (23. November 2004)

Nicht irgendjemand aramis, sondern ich 
Da die rahmen von meinem Freund entwickelt worden sind fuhl ich mich angesprochen.
Der BT 6,0 soll anfand nahstes Jahr rauskommen. Die geo ist natürlich geheim, nicht das dann alle wild drauf los kopieren (siehe 2000 Kopien von pibull) aber lang wird das ding schon sein und ein höheres Tretlager wird auch sein. Momentan wird der rahmen getestet.

Der Urban rahmen gabs schon, leider war ehr nicht von Ausdauer und man hat die Produktion eingestellt.


----------



## aramis (23. November 2004)

Lang und höheres Tretlager, hm, das hört sich nich grad toll an, eher so nach Vinco.

Natürlich bist du nicht irgendjemand, ich mein, wer ist das schon... 

BTW: Das Pitbull IST ne Kopie...


----------



## locdog (23. November 2004)

@Aramis 
macht nichts

Das mit den höheren Tretlager meinte ich nicht grade 8cm  !
ein bissel hoher wirds schon sein wie hoch genau weis ich auch nicht aber zum vinco ist es eh arschweit. 
Wie jeder rahmen kommt der mit kleinen Veränderungen und das ist auch gut so.
Ich z.B. werde anfand nächstes Jahr mir ein echo control zulegen (wen ich nichts besseres finde für den selben preis ) unter anderem weil der ein höheres Tretlager hat, das ist mir wichtig weil es bei meinem boa mit peperoni Gabel auf -4mm komme und das nervt gewaltig. Außerdem ist ein etwas höheres Tretlager hilfreich unter anderem beim touchhop (so nennt ihr das in D glaube ich auch  )

Allso es wird kein irgend so ein eksperiment oder eye catcher sein, sonder ein ordentlicher rahmen. ABWARTEN

@ zum pitbull
Ja ich weis, es ist eine kopie, anfangs coustellier dan pitbull dan onza oder isrgend was, dan wieder was aus australien, dann..... sieht zwar net schlecht aus aber bei uns in polen ist einer schon nach 5 monaten von einem sehr guten trialbiker gebrochen, da wo ich es schon vermutet habe, beim neuen wird das noch ekstremer sein, der wird nicht lange halten (meine ich, aber auch nicht nur), nichts als Spielerei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTrial (23. November 2004)

Und ich weis schon wie er aussieht! *angeb*


----------



## Freestyle Trial (24. November 2004)

Hat eigentlich jemand schonmal den 5.0 gerissen gesen?oder ist der so stabil das der ne ganze weile hält?Mit dieser Art von Hinterbau hab ich nur schlechte Erfahrung(Übergang Innenlager-Kettenstrebe)


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (25. November 2004)

Gibts eigentlich ma irgendne Gallerie oder sowas wo mal alle Rahmen mit bild sind, weil viele hab ich noch nicht einma gesehen wie z.b. brisa und BT


----------



## isah (25. November 2004)

http://www.nopogo.org/npgrubriqueen.php?id_rubrique=20&lang=en


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. November 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> @Cryo: Das mit dem Street-Rahmen, weißte das sicher? Wenn der die CS-Länge vom 5.0 hat und bissl kürzer im WB ist (so 1065), wäre das ja optimalstens.



Ich hab da mal was drüber irgenwo gelsen, bei observed trials glaub ich. 
Naja villeicht ist es noch in der mache, oder es war nur ein Prototyp. 
Hab auch eher lust auf nen kurzen Rahmen, gibt schon genug lange.


----------



## ChrisKing (25. November 2004)

ja Cryo, ich mein du hast ja eh schon n _Kurzen_, von daher passt auch ein kurzer Rahmen zu dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (7. Dezember 2004)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=10121


----------



## isah (7. Dezember 2004)

hat style    

Wo kriegt man denn bt rahmen her?
Also jetzt wohl noch den 5.0...

EDIT: Boardsuche hat doch geholfen...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. Dezember 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> ja Cryo, ich mein du hast ja eh schon n _Kurzen_, von daher passt auch ein kurzer Rahmen zu dir.



Dafür musst du sterben


----------



## ChrisKing (8. Dezember 2004)

och nee, nich scho wieder


----------



## Monty98 (9. Januar 2005)

da is er, wer ihn noch nicht kennt


----------



## LauraPalmer (9. Januar 2005)

geiler cane...


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2005)

chilli con cane


----------



## LauraPalmer (9. Januar 2005)

na... cane = Hund


----------



## ChrisKing (9. Januar 2005)

ich weiss... das sollte auch nur ein "Witz" sein (welchen du kaputt gemacht hast)


----------



## Levelboss (9. Januar 2005)

Der Hund passt gut zum Rad! Beide lang und flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

